# Hello from Michigan



## beekeeper08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome back to the sport fellow Michigander, I live in Warren, Mi. I hope we have a good year for bees and beekeepers.:applause:


----------



## DutchBee (Jul 14, 2009)

beekeeper08 said:


> Welcome back to the sport fellow Michigander, I live in Warren, Mi. I hope we have a good year for bees and beekeepers.:applause:


Welcome from Clarksville, MI.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## jimmysgold (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi welcome
I am from Charlotte,Mi.

Jim


----------



## redsquirel (May 24, 2009)

Welcomeback!

Big Rapids, MI


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome back, beekeeping backslider. Just don't let it happen again. We are loosing bees and beekeepers too fast as it is. Happy beekeeping!


----------



## MrJeff (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome, all. I look forward to talking bees with you.


----------



## spencer (Dec 7, 2004)

Welcome from Grand Blanc!!


----------



## MrJeff (Mar 20, 2010)

spencer said:


> Welcome from Grand Blanc!!


Hey there, nice to see someone nearby. How about that storm last night? That thunder about shook me out of bed!


----------



## spencer (Dec 7, 2004)

It make's it a long day when you have to wake up to that and then to the alarm clock at 5am!!


----------



## DaveinDeal (Mar 12, 2010)

MrJeff said:


> 385 acre farm


wow looks like im the only one around here that only has single figure acres (only 2) so no real chance to expand my bee empire


----------



## spencer (Dec 7, 2004)

Not so. I only have .6 of an acre and have 5 hives on it. For my other hives it's nice to have friends with property that don't mind getting free honey.


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome! We spend a coule of great years in Bellville Mich many yrs ago.


----------



## earthchild (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome! 

Lewiston, Mi


----------



## Lindsksq (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome Back!

Morley Michigan


----------



## redsquirel (May 24, 2009)

Hey Lindsksq, its nice to see someone on here from this neck of the woods...


----------



## katers (Apr 7, 2010)

wow looks like im the only one around here that only has single figure acres (only 2) so no real chance to expand my bee empire 

I read your post and if you are interested in expansion. My friend lives in philadelphia but he keeps bees at a CSA (community supported agriculture.) Those type of places and community gardens often don't use pesticides and welcome bees especially if you throw in a little honey in


----------

